# Handhabung Visplanner / Angeln in Holland !!



## Forellensasch (31. Juli 2017)

*Hallo zusammen #h ,
*Bin dieses Jahr in Holland in den Angelverein De Karper in Winterswiyk eingetereten #6!
Ich habe mir den grossen Vispass , mit der Nachtkarte geholt .
Habe meinen Visspass sowie das Heft über die Gesamtgewässer in Holland bereits zugeschickt bekommen .
Desweiteren habe Ich mir die Visplanner App auf mein Handy herunter geladen , und meine Vispassnummer eingegeben !
*Wie zu erwarten ist es alles komplett auf Holländisch , und Ich habe auch keine Deutsche Übersetzung gefunden !!
*Soweit so gut !
*Nun komme Ich aber überhaupt nicht mit der Anwendung , Umsetzung dieser Sachen klar #c|kopfkrat !!
*Kann mir Bitte jemand der sich damit auskennt helfen , und Schritt für Schritt erklären wie Ich vorgehen muss ?
*Komme gar nicht klar .
Wo finde Ich die Postcodes , wie finde Ich Gewässer und Adressen , wie stelle Ich fest (GPS) wo Ich Angeln darf ??;+
*Wer kennt auch noch eventuell einige Seen (Grenznah) die man gut beangeln kann ?
Komme aus Oer-Erkenschwick , Nähe Recklinghausen / Dortmund!
*Wäre über jede Hilfe / Information echt Dankbar !!
Hoffe auf möglichst Gute Erklätrungen , zur Handhabe der genannten Dinge .
*Danke im voraus für eure Mühe , und eure Hilfe .
Gruss , Petri Heil
Sascha


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Handhabung Visplanner / Angeln in Holland !!*

Guck mal hier, einige Dinge erklärt/gezeigt mit der App, ansonsten direkt Dennis mal "anpingen":
[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]


----------



## shafty262 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Handhabung Visplanner / Angeln in Holland !!*

Guck dir mal das neue Anglerboard Video bei Youtube an von Dennis. Da ist eig. alles gut erklärt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Handhabung Visplanner / Angeln in Holland !!*

hehehe- war ich ein klein bisschen fixer ;-)))


----------



## Forellensasch (1. August 2017)

*AW: Handhabung Visplanner / Angeln in Holland !!*

*Hallo zusammen #h,
*Danke für eure schnellen Antworten , und Tips mit dem Video !
Das hat mir schon sehr weiter geholfen , und war echt gut und verständlich erklärt :m!!
Super .
Alles weitere in der Anwendung wird dann der Preaxistest zeigen müssen ?*
Falls noch jemand Tips , Adressen über Seen und Gewässer in Holland Nähe , in Winterswiyk , Enschede usw. hat Bitte / Gerne melden !! #6
*Kenne mich halt gar nicht aus , Angeln in Holland ist völliges Neuland für mich .
Suche Seen Gewässer in Grenznähe , Kreis Recklinghausen / Dortmund + 150 km max.
*Karpfenangeln , Stippen und Feedern bevorzugte Angelmethode !!
*Danke im voraus , hoffe auf Antworten und Tips .
Gruss , Petri Heil 
Sascha


----------



## Bronco84 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Handhabung Visplanner / Angeln in Holland !!*

Gewässer In grenznahe :

Die berkel. Dort kann man so ziemlich alles fangen. 

Der Twente Kanal. Gut für Zander und Kapfen. War in den 90 er 
Jahren sowas wie das karpfen Mekka.  Allerdings nicht ganz einfach 
Zu beangeln. 

In Enschede gibt es jede Menge Stadtteiche die guten karpfen Hecht und Weißfisch bestand haben. Diese dürfen aber nur beangelt werden wenn man den vispas vom angelverein " VIOS Enschede " hat. 

Das nur mal als kleine Information. 
Gruß Bronco.


----------



## shafty262 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Handhabung Visplanner / Angeln in Holland !!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hehehe- war ich ein klein bisschen fixer ;-)))


Oha da warste wirklich schneller [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

